# Wine/Spirit magazines



## rwjones (Jan 29, 2009)

Which wine and/or spirit magazines do you guys like?

What I AM looking for: articles, information, education, a handful of suggestions

What I AM NOT looking for: a magazine that has ratings and listings of wines for 1/2 the issue every month (eg, wine spectator).

What is Decanter like? Wine & Spirits?


----------



## Carlton-Browne (Jun 4, 2007)

I have taken the Decanter for approximately 5 years and I would recommend it with some caveats. It also devotes a sizable amount of column space to wine listings/ratings but probably a quarter to a third rather than a half. I also don't find it very useful for the one or two wine holidays we take per year - there are no real inside tips and, for example with Portugal, they seem to cover the same group of their "mates" year in, year out. I will probably cancel my subscription this year and will choose to graze on their website instead.


----------



## Mithras (Apr 21, 2006)

I think Wine Spectator is the best wine magazine both in terms of wine ratings and wine articles.

I don't know of any that are purely about wine without tasting and scoring wine...


----------

